# Angel Eyes



## P11GT (Aug 3, 2002)

http://students.washington.edu/ashis/Creating Custom Angel Eyes.htm
Sorry if its a repost, but good all the same.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Link doesnt work.


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

You have to copy/paste the entire thing...this one should work

http://students.washington.edu/ashis/Creating Custom Angel Eyes.htm


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

kinda looks brighter than some halos you buy


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

looks wicked...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yea i seen this.. i plan on doin it as well... and maybe pull off a trick or 2 ...


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

my cousin made these for his civic with blue led's they look sweet and he gets lots of compliments


----------



## P11GT (Aug 3, 2002)

its the splitting of the lamp unit that worries me. should anything go eorn its rather expensive to replace.

nismoprincess, any tips from your cousin?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

really nice. He did a good job on that.


----------

